# Humor in Politics



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 16, 2010)

YouTube - Senate Candidate Freilich on a Cow


----------



## Daniel (Aug 16, 2010)

Makes me wish he took the special-interest money to make a slicker commercial


----------

